# diamond reservation question



## midwest6 (Aug 19, 2011)

My sister made a reservation (this week) for next Year, using saved 2011 points. She wants to cancel it, the representative from Diamond says the points return to 2011 and she would have to use them this year or lose them. Does this sound correct?


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 19, 2011)

She needs to use them in 2011 or saved them for points usage for 2012.


----------



## midwest6 (Aug 19, 2011)

she saved the 2011 points in June, used them this week for a 2012 reservation but wants to cancel and rebook, the rep is telling her she needs to use those points now in 2011.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Aug 19, 2011)

I hope not!  I saved my 2011 points in anticipation of a big vacation next year.  I have made a couple of reservations since then for which I used some of those "saved points".  The reservation form just asked me if I wanted to use those 2012 points - which I did - no problems.  Since I didn't cancel the 2011 reservations, I can't answer your question but, if your account now shows 2011 points, I would hope you can roll them (back) into next year?!! Let us know what you find out....


----------



## post-it (Aug 19, 2011)

I thought once their rolled their considered 2012 points, but the amount you roll must be used by the end of 2012.


----------



## midwest6 (Aug 20, 2011)

Glenda, thats how I have understood the points to work. She is still apprehensive to cancel and rebook that week after being told that they are now considered 2011 points. If we get a couple more owners to confirm that the representative must be wrong, she will call back & ask about new reservations.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 20, 2011)

Call Diamond 1-800 number and ask for a supervisor to clarify the issue?


----------



## places2go2 (Sep 4, 2011)

*Exchange into II for a future year usage*

These points will likely be "stuck" in 2011 in the Diamond system if the reservation is cancelled, however one way around this so as not to lose the points is to book something in II by the end of the year. I have cancelled a diamond reservation after the cut off date and had to use the points within my use year and made a nice II exchange for a future year. Found what I wanted, paid the exchange fee and ended up with a nice vacation after all the worry and frustration of possibly losing points. Plus I used another last minute II short stay exchange on some of the points as well for a great value. Hope it works out.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 4, 2011)

pedro47 said:


> Call Diamond 1-800 number and ask for a supervisor to clarify the issue?


That is the best course of action.

But I also think that you're likely to find out that what happens is that when you pull those saved 2011 points back into 2011, they return to their old 2011 status. Which means that now it becomes as if they were never saved in the first place.

*****

Why would Diamond do it that way?  That has to do with accounting and internal controls.  For inventory control purposes, Diamond needs to track how many points are remaining for usage in a given year and ensure that there is inventory available in that year to match the outstanding points.  When you save points into another year, that frees up inventory in the year in which the points originated.  When you bring the points back into the current year, you create an inventory demand that must be accounted for in the system.  Put simply, Diamond now has to make some type of inventory commitment somewhere in the system balance demand with inventory.

At that point the inventory situation is identical to where it would have been had the points never been saved in the first place.  Which is why if you then try to resave those points the system treats that as a new request, not a reinstatement.

If you contact a supervisor and Diamond does allow the "saved" status to be reinstated looking back to the time the points were originally saved, you should be thankful.  I think it's most likely, though, that you will find that at this point trying to resave those points will be treated as a new transaction.


----------

